# When is the next group ride?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I need to schedule my leg-shaving cycle 

fc


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm ready. Any Saturday except 6/11 are good.

We have done Sierra and Hamilton. What's next?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, no more Sierra and no more Hamilton please!


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

What about from Rosati's, Old La Honda, 84 to San Gregoria and back? Or to make a real sea coast tour out of it, from San Gregoria, Stage Rd to Pescadero and back. Or the grand daddy, San Gregoria to Tunitas Creek up and over (I'm not even sure I could finish that in my current "form").


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to see a bit of the ocean too.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I was gonna say 6/11 since I am kid free that weekend.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Short term, the weekends of 6/11 and 6/25 work best.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe not enough time for 6/11, but how about a RBR Mt. Tam ride?


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in riding the 47 miles route that will be used for the Pescadero Road Race cat 4s and masters? It's on June 18th and I have half an idea to enter. It would excellent to scout the course with some RBRers.

Edit: forgot to link route:

http://www.altovelo.org/pescadero.php

It's basically that coast ride discussed above.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

we'll bring food and beer for the post ride.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, if I may propose Sunday 6/12/2011, start time 9am, beginning here:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&ll=37.247582,-122.366259&spn=0.006132,0.007381&t=h&z=17&msid=216533569828064340807.0004a44ae006542f12ca8


Doing 2 circuits around this course:

http://www.altovelo.org/pescadero.php


At RACE SPEED!! Actually masters race speed, so forget the capitals. 

Anyone interested? Can I get a witness?

I will drive over to that Pescadero High School parking lot in the mean time and make sure its unresitricted parking. I'm pretty dead set on doing this race and riding the course before hand, if some folks from here are up for it that would be killer!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

dutch biker said:


> Short term, the weekends of 6/11 and 6/25 work best.


are we switching to Saturdays now?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's raining all week. What is up with that? I heard it's warmer in Alaska right now.

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

It's national running day so that's an option


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm all ears! I want to do a Montebello>dirt to top of Black Mountain>Page Mill>West Alping>eastbound 84>west OLH>35>east 84 and back to my starting point, in San Carlos.

dirt section is on graded fire road, and is about 3 miles long. 

Interested??


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

If you're interested, could I point you to the Woodside, Pescadero, San Gregoria ride planned for 6/12 here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=251024


----------

